# White Treadle accessories free



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I have what appears to be unused..they look brand new.. black metal box ,purple velvet interior, every kind of accessory that would be used on the White. 
These may fit other treadle machines .I have no way of knowing.

If you will pay the shipping they are free for the mailing.
I can not post pictures with this computer but if you give me your email address I can mail them from my ASUS.

If I knew my ASUS better I could probably post from it but I am still learning.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I would love to have them if they will fit a singer treadle. I will send you my email address and I'll try to figure it out. I think some models are interchangeable. Thank you!


----------



## qwerty (Jan 4, 2003)

If they won't fit your Singer I would like to try them on my Treadle. I have a White. Just keep me in mind. Thank you.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

They won't fit my Singer. Thank you for the chance!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a White too and am also interested.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I have several Whites, VS and Rotary.

I also have about 15 different sets of White attachments. 

So, while I'm not interested in getting more, I'd love too see what you have LOL!!

I'll add that White had both top clamp and side clamp accessories, and though the feet for VS and Round bobbin (rotary) are the same, the shirr plate and underbraider are different, so it would be good to know which you have.


Top clamp feet for White will NOT fit any other machine. However the side clamp will fit any short shank side clamp machine (including Singers).

here are three very different sets for White










Here is a fourth metal box set, along with a "newer" set, but still top clamp.










Here is another older set










And this may be my oldest set of White attachments - not a black metal box though.










None of these are the more "typical" Greist set found most often. They are the odder ones.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Cathy,

I think I know this, but just for the sake of verification let me ask you this:
Is the top clamp feet and accessories for White round bobbin machines, the same as those for White made Kenmore branded round bobbin machines?

I've got a couple of 117 series Kenmores and a White DRESSMASTER and I'd like to get a set for each. In the mean time perhaps the attachments will interchange??

Joe

-------------------------------------------------

***Be sneaky, get closer, bust the cap on him when you can put the ball where it counts  .***


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for posting those pictures! I would say mine is similar to the box on the right but has more or different.
The top has 5 foot attachments plus the ruffler.
The bottom has a place for two more attachment, there are two extra small attachments and one that has slight rust and use but it looks like it says GRSISFMT,


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Joe,

While I do not own a White made Kenmore, I do own several Kenmore top clamp attachments, and they fit all my Whites, from the 189X Peerless 3/4 size VS, to the 193X Rotary. 

I really like the White because they were in business for so long, so you see a wide range of attachments, and from different Mfg that were in business at different times. Though in the end, Greist was about the only show left in town.


----------

